# nab5126's turbo build



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

EDIT: Was going to use alot of stock 1.8 stuff but went the t3 garrett route so anyone needing stock 1.8 turbo stuff let me know
Update: the car is up and running as of 7-25-08 ish with prices, stock ecu with 30lb injectors, runs pretty good, it acts retarded on start up but when you let it idle for a minute it runs fine

t3 psi manifold $100 tex
fmic with pipes $174 new ebay
Airesearch t3 turbo $98 tex
c2 headspacer $149 new c2 
arp head studs $149 new techtonics tuning 
30lb injectors $50 tex
Bfi oil pan and dbone mounts $123 new bfi
VF DV $60 tex
ATP tuned ecu 12psi $60 tex using this to send to c2
oil lines $75 hydraulic shop
flanges drain and return free made them myself
down pipe $34 made the flange and got the pipe mandrel bent locally
so grand total just to get it running *$1072* and round uno 8 psi on the stock ecu with 30# injectors
*and dynoed this setup on ~10psi in 85* heat and it was humid as balls, still put down 175 whp and 230wtq all because i couldnt remove the immo and my vagcom was not here yet*
and what will be here very soon 
c2 chip $375
more silicone $80
3" maf $89
42 lb injectors $150
stage dos $1762 should be able to up the boost to around 16 psi, maybe more when i am feeling racey.
pages 1-5 problems http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , and startup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
page 6 updated with some pics and what not
page 8 the dyno numbers, never got a sheet but str8dubed or roadboss could verify the numbers
=====================================================
*things i am still going to get and why my car will be down for 2~+ weeks and am still unclear which i want to get*
*
-c2 headspacer heard you need arp head studs, i found a main stud kit from arp on mjm for $100 would these work with the head spacer?
-http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2413would i need heavy duty springs, its recomended for boost, yay or nay
-timing kit, took off the cover and its about to snap and is in really bad shape 86k
-bar and plate intercooler from ebay and might get the pipes mandrel bent up locally
*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Problems i am running into
- injectors dont fit snugly into the hole any fix? bigger o rings? and fuel rail is going to need a little modding
- i have some ideas of where i am going to steal the oil and coolant, coolant from the tb and oil return to the pan, oil entry i have no clue
























didnt snap one bolt off, for an early 2000 driven daily up north 








its all going in this
















part of the damage from the rearing there is a divot in the bottom part and i barely moved and watched the whole thing in the rear view








feel free to chime in, this is my first time turboing a car, so there will be a few q's i have done alot of hours reading up on this and am not building the kit huge so if i do f up it wont be a catastrophe

_Modified by nab5126 at 10:11 PM 8-10-2008_


_Modified by nab5126 at 5:26 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

ok some points to consider youre seriously on the right track but id make some changes
the turbo is way too small, i doubt youre going to hit the hp you want with a k03 try a junkyard t3 you can find them for 80-200 on the text all the time you can easily make 170 at 12 psi with that
you need bosch #30 injectors for the atp program, i believe thoes are the injectors they were desinged for.

if using the c2 spacer youre going to need arp studs
you should consider the c2 chip over atp....ask anyone running a 2.0t there a much better designed chip and alot more R&D went into it 
water meth vs fmic---i was in the same boat as you thinking water meth and no ic would be a cheaper route with better cooling potental and you would achieve the same results without a frontmount and all the piping involved. honestly after doing much reasearch i went with the frontmount. buy one off ebay along wth a unniversal piping kit weld it if youhave the means, if not couplers should be fine since you only need 4 or 5 total with most unniversal piping kits. still a fmic can be had for under 200 and then if you feel you still need water/meth , you can install it at a later date.

scrol down a couple of pages and check out my build thread you mite gain some infor from my turbo experience.

good luck, take youre time and always double check everything! do youre homework and you cant go wrong!!


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (WindsorJetta8v)*

thanks for the advice, i did look into an ebay fmic and i will proly be ordering one before this week is out. About tuning and the turbo, it will be fine for now, maybe over the winter i will upgrade to a t3/t4. But even on the 1.8t a chip will up the boost past that so the turbo will be fine for now, i would have gone with c2 originally for the chip but this one was local and a reasonable price. I also just would like to experiment with things, but c2 will proly be in my car by next spring


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

well tonight its into the paint booth, few more hours on the front bumper and it will be ready to spray, anyone have anything good to say about a universal fmic from ebay? i know bar and plate is the way to go.*anyone want to trade some 1.8 injectors for bosch/ford racing ones let me know or where the cheapest place to get them is*


_Modified by nab5126 at 10:56 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

The ko3 is a small turbo, but making 170 hp with it is super easy. The 1.8t motors have 150-180hp stock only run 8psi and while the head flows more, have less displacement. Ebay is the cheapest for all things and I'm their personal spokesman. You should expect to pay ~100 for an intercooler and 150-200 for an injector set unless you get lucky on some used ones.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (boglog42)*

yeah thats what i am thinking, guy from the exhaust shop called me tonight, goin to pick up the tubes tomorow fot the mani, make the kkk flange and my brother got 8 boxes of stuff from rough country suspension so that will be setting me back a few days. For ic piping i am going to talk to the exhaust shop, its only $4 per mandrel bend plus pipe which imo is pretty cheap
*edit* what injectors do i need ev1 or ev6 i think ev1 but want to make sure


_Modified by nab5126 at 10:28 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

dude you got an eclipse 2210? we have had those in stock for like a year and have yet to sell one. they're tight though!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like where this thread is going








I'm looking at a similar build, ko3s w/ TDI exhaust manifold tuned with Uni to about 12psi or so to start, but might go slightly bigger than the stock 1.8T injectors.
If you are going to make your own log style turbo manifold i might recommend the MK4 TDI one instead, unless you are good at the welds, all the power to ya, i wish i could weld.
New paint is always sweet, but it's probably the last thing on my massive todo list, due to the overall cost of it.
And you have got a HUGE shop to work in lucky sob, most of the time i am working on my car in the yard.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (sgolf2000)*

hahaha yeah, i wanted dd but didnt want a touchscreen tv cuz i would get really distracted and i picked it up for 360, gets me where i need to go and my set up sounds pretty good and looks good, but need some more go not sho


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_I like where this thread is going








I'm looking at a similar build, ko3s w/ TDI exhaust manifold tuned with Uni to about 12psi or so to start, but might go slightly bigger than the stock 1.8T injectors.
If you are going to make your own log style turbo manifold i might recommend the MK4 TDI one instead, unless you are good at the welds, all the power to ya, i wish i could weld.
New paint is always sweet, but it's probably the last thing on my massive todo list, due to the overall cost of it.
And you have got a HUGE shop to work in lucky sob, most of the time i am working on my car in the yard.

my mig welding is ok, i have done alot of sheet metal welding with it and they are super strong, the pipe i got should take the heat fine, i read the k03 wouldnt bolt up to it or else i would have gone that route, but w/e i will have like 4 hrs into it and 40 bucks for pipe







and a







to the tiny ko3, i know everyone says its small but i dont understand, it will have no problem doing 12psi then whats the point in going with a bigger turbo. And thats hardly any of the shop, my dad owns an architectural sp door hardware buisness and i got all kind of room, i will take some more pics of that set up tomorow lol even tho there is no 220v for my welder








more pics of today: was bored and the bumper needed alot of work so that had me tied up almost all day and all my friends had to work







so i got lazy and slacked off.
the trunk








the shop and 5 ton crane








another of the shop, there is still another building with tons of fun wheels mills drill presses and other goodies








the bumper, 4 mo front on na bumper, pita nuf said











_Modified by nab5126 at 11:55 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

wish i had access to a nice large enclosed building full of supplies to work on my car in


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

i wish that all the tex lived in erie and could come lend a hand







there are not many people in my area i know of, maybe 5, but are all older than me and proly would just give me the oh sell it and buy a 1.8t speech. 
edit: if in the erie area feel free to stop by there is plenty of room 


_Modified by nab5126 at 12:23 AM 7-3-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

Found injectors, buying them today, t belt and intercooler and maybe i will order the cam and headspacer and arp studs







and going to start on the mani between working on my bros truck


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

ok just picked up injectors, they will be here next week, picked up my tube for the manifold, i think i can make it work, anyone know wether the stock exhaust flange is cast or machined steel? looks machined on one side and cast on the other. cuz if its not cast i can weld right to it making the mani project way easier. thanks, and the lift kit is bein a pita and will be keeping me down for a few more extra days


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

This looks like it's right up your alley
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...61839

Even tho it's final resting place is a mk2, it was designed for mk4 and use of all stock mk4 1.8t parts.


_Modified by elRey at 1:35 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (elRey)*

elray, i like your build, that is sick, most of what i am doing is going to be similar to yours...... well it 4 am and i just got home, didnt even look at the dub today, did the rear 6 inch suspension lift on my brothers k15 chevy and his dumbass friend decied he wanted to pul longer shackles on and it took him 8 hours to just get one side off







i was litterally about tojust dont even know, what a douche, wastin time and i could have gotten my mani done........ but i did find 220v in the shop so should have most of it done tomorow


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

updated things i need, input would be appreciated, didnt do too much today, just hung lights in the booth and played around with the mani, mani and paint will be done tomorow


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

first time ive seen paint this early on a turbo build thread. i could use some body work too.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (sgolf2000)*

oh and get your oil feed from the top of the oil cooler. there is an allen screw on top of it. remove that and screw the fitting right in.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (sgolf2000)*

sweet i will check it out tomorow, hopefully the hydraulic shop will cut me some slack cuz i need brake lines too for the truck, yeah been planning on paint for a while and i am doing it, should turn out ok and if i f up oh well paint was not too much and i got a half gallon for 3 panels


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

great, got all the mani cut how it needs to be and the welder is not working but has power wtf


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

well after getting shocked with 110 i switched the wires, going to a party then time for a little welding


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

Just don't get shocked with 220V, you probably won't be going to any party and if you do you might be missing some body parts. 220 is nasty business.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (swamper8)*

yeah, a 30 amp i think plug was on it and i always just took it and hooked the longer wire up to ground cuz it waslnger and i share it with 2 people. they changed the lengths of the wire in the plug, i plugged it in and had a hot groud and my entire hand went numb when i touched the side panel,it was only 110, kinda woke me up alot. *NOTE: electricity hurts*
edit, mani about done










_Modified by nab5126 at 8:53 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

got the mani all welded up, lost my cable for my camera pics should be up around 10, looks functional, and placed it on the head and there is plenty of room for the turbo


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_got the mani all welded up, lost my cable for my camera pics should be up around 10, looks functional, and placed it on the head and there is plenty of room for the turbo

Good stuff, I want to see this mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (Jay-Bee)*

ye ask and ye shall recieve, still have to make the flange for the turbo cuz the gf wanted to hang out, should be a late night
































truck i have been working on


























_Modified by nab5126 at 9:49 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

ok who knows if these are the bolts i need to run a c2 head spacer http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2366
also are the hd valve springs required for the 260 autotech cam


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_ok who knows if these are the bolts i need to run a c2 head spacer http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2366
also are the hd valve springs required for the 260 autotech cam

I don't know on the bolts, but for the cam a 260 does not require hd springs, but I figure if you are in there doing it and replacing the lifters you might as well get the springs done too, leaves you room to drop just the extra 100$ on a 270* later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itscarve (Apr 26, 2008)

a little off topic, but how far are you from edinborough? Cause I have family there and I'll be up that way in a month or so to visit, figured I might stop by your shop and fiddle with my interior and some exterior pieces if its close enough


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (itscarve)*

about fifteen min and i think 2 exits north of 79, no prob, as long as its a weekend or after 5


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

well jon, i am still unsure about which cam, the 260 says it likes the boost and no new lifters even tho i might cuz new oem ones are fifty some bucks, hd valve springs are a bit pricy but they say you can take em to 8k rpm, thats up there,


_Modified by nab5126 at 2:46 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

I hate to be the negative Ned of the post here but I would be a little concerned about the longevity of that manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the DIY mentality, I try to never discourage people from doing things themselves, but I think there are times to buy parts and times to make parts. I'd be afraid that once you get the weight of the whole turbo assembly on your mani, get a few thousand miles of road bumps etc you'll probably see your welds start to crack. I would say that they aren't the best MIG welds I've ever seen and joints such as those that see HIGH temperatures and wide temp swings really need to be perfect. I'm only speaking from experience and lots of wasted time and money trying to make things when it would have been better off to buy.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (swamper8)*

yeah the welds proly could be neater, the turbo will be held up with a support so not to worried about that, and this winter i am proly going with a t3or t4 turbo and mani, hence why i am doing head spacer and all that bs


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

after thinking, already ordered head spacer, might as well dish out some more cash, figure i can get a mani for 140 ish and t3 for about 2-300 so if anyone has any recomendations for turbo chime in, and about the mani, im out 40 bucks, oh well


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

Been there many times ha ha You should check out EBAY. They have manifolds and turbo's on there. I can't speak for the quality of the "new" turbo's (probably from China) but I think one other guy on here bought one and has had good luck with it. You can certainly get a gently used turbo from a SAAB off EBAY or at a local boneyard for $200-300.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (swamper8)*

got my eye on a few turbos, just depends on how long i want to be in debt
i am really starting to go through withdrawl this is going to be a long few more weeks... 
*does anyone know if i could just get new oem head bolts or where i can find them, mjm has a main stud kit, are these the same thing or whathttp://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2366*


_Modified by nab5126 at 10:55 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

Based on my own research you can't use OEM length bolts when using a head spacer. However I don't now which bolts are the right ones. If you haven't ordered your spacer yet, I'd just get the ones that C2 supplies, that would make it easy. I think the right bolts are called 'undercut' but I'm not positive.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (swamper8)*

anyone know which saab garrett turbos have the t3 flange or what part numbers they are


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Saab 900 from 1980-1989 
Saab 9000 from 1986-1989
Same turbo is available from Ford T-birds, some volvos and Merkur xr4ti's.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

or thishttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1318, i cant make up my mind, i am going crazy lol i need this done soon, ordered fmic kit today, hopefull i will be able to have this thing up and running by the 21st


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't know about Ebay turbos, yeah they are brand new... but they never state the brand name. Most likely low quality, cheap casting... but who knows, it could last for years. You would be better off with one of the T3's from a vehicle listed above and pay the price to have it rebuilt. I think that's what I am leaning towards. Eurocustoms has a cheap 8v t3/t4 flange turbo manifold (sub 200$)
Or buy a new Garret/Air Research T3


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

i still dont know, yeah they are cheapbut will proly get me through for a year or so, i remember seein a post about them and quite a few people are rockin them on here with no problems, fmic and mani ordered, should order the rest of the stuff i need by tomorow


_Modified by nab5126 at 9:55 PM 7-9-2008_


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

There are problems with the ebay turbos, but then again, mine works fine, mostly, even after the ghetto chrysler hybridazation. I like to think of the cheap chinese casting as saving weight FTW. Personally, I think a high boost/hp turbo car won't have a long lifespan anyway if you're doing it right. Buying a used turbo? Who knows what you're getting. Even after rebuilding, clearances aren't going to be as tight as brand new, whether it's chinatown or genuine.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boglog42)*

found a decent t3 garrett turbo for cheap, t3 cast psi mani, ebay fmic, injectors, should be here by next week, i am going to be very busy getting it all together between work and stuff, i am pumped, like a kid in a candy shop







still cant find arp undercut head studs


----------



## dfpimp (Sep 1, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Added to favorites cant wait to see how this turns out for ya.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

first page updated with parts bump


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_
t3 psi manifold $100
ATP tuned ecu 12psi $60


Got a pic or link of that Mani??
And 60$ for an ECU tune?????
I like Unitronic and all, but man it's 500$ to get a custom turbo file done (I'm already on stage 1 so I only have to pay the difference)


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (Jay-Bee)*

yeah mani and ecu are used, i am in the hole for atleast the next month so yeah when i got the cash i will send my original ecu to c2 proly september, what can i say i like to search for bargains


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I tried to search the mani, but didn't turn up anything, is it possibly from MaxPSI Racing?
I am trying to get all my options together, I am liking the Eurocustoms one, but the placement of the flange might lead to space issues with the firewall.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

its used i have pics from the dude i bought it from








spendin a few hours a day searchin for that kind of stuff paid off, i should have about $1700 into the kit, but held out for used stuff that someone just wants to get rid of


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

TEAM PSI is the brand manifold,company went belly up specialized in 8v turbos, people continued sending them money but they sent out no parts, good quality mani tho, i have the same turbo on my build, completed mine frontmount and all for 1320$ southbend tz series clutch going in in te am, just finished pulling and cleaning trans. its a nice little turbo you will see boost at 2500 but it does run out of breath up top, its fine for now im gunna crank up from 8-12 psi when the clutch is broken in and that will be about it for my # 30 program cant really go more than 12 psi with the c2 software. im hoping for 180 on the dyno but we shall see...
looks like you are doing good and took our advice on the t3, the kkk turbo is waay too small you will be happier with this one. Im doing a gt2871 rs over the winter with headspacer and lugtronic drop in Stand alone with some 630 cc injectors, will be another 3 grand for all that but its worth it in my book!!! hope to get to the 275-300 hp mark with room to grow ! SRI comming in august, found someone who is going to make me a Beautiful one for under 300 bux


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

just got home from work, and back to 7 shifts in 6 days







hopefully will have the head off sunday night, my v8 buddy from work it going to help me port and polish the head, nothin crazy just to clean it up cuz it needs to come off for the c2 spacer







parts should all be here by friday and may have to skip work next friday and saturday night, at least i hope, and about the psi mani, thats good to hear
hopefully after i pay off what little i have to i may have a c2 tune by september


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

oh swizzlesticks, the head is almost off and i have been uo for 30 hours


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (swamper8)*

heads off, hope the arp studs get here quick


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

jsut waitin on parts, bad thing is that everything will be here by friday but the arp studs wont be here till then so til then the car contues to sit and i have to stare at it for 8 hours every day








edit: dropped in the bfi dogbone mounts, took like ten minutes then tapped the holes in the back of the head and sealed them shut

_Modified by nab5126 at 1:13 PM 7-15-2008_


_Modified by nab5126 at 5:19 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

may be delayed big time cuz of mjm i cant get a hold of them through email and theyre all at waterfest, this could be a huge delay







ccant start a car without a timing belt,
turbo came today, wow what a diference its like ten pounds heavier


_Modified by nab5126 at 12:26 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (swamper8)*

ok one headache after another, went to get oil lines make at a hydrauic shop figuring they could make some kind of flange, they couldnt, what the ****







so where should i order just the two flanges for my t3 turbo, if this thing is not done next week i will proly give up on it, nothing is going right, ups, usps and fedex suck and cant even find my house







. Really considering selling the whole kit maybe even car 
SO WHERE CAN I FIND DECENT FLANGES







this is really pissing me off


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

ok bought the flanges, hopefully the rest of my stuff will be here tomorow, tried contacting mjm about my order cant get a hold of anyone and order still says pending so doubt its even shipped, oh well maybe it will be done by the end of next week


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*

even if you buy all the parts before you start you still end up waiting for the man in brown


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

tell me about it. they never move fast enough. still havent heard if my order from mjm has shipped yet







but i can always put the old timing belt on if my oil flanges get here first, started mounting the fmic today should take up the entire front center part and looks pretty good


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

Got the fmic on today and cleaned up the the junk so i can put the head gasket back on tomorow as my arp head studs arrived today, and still havent heard anything from mjm, i have called, emailed, imed just about everything and my order still says pending
so my options are
-chance it and put the old belt and tensioner on 
-just buy a new belt
-wait about another week and a half to sort things out when they get back from waterfest
so the earliest this will see the road again would be wednesday using all stock stuff cuz all i really am waiting on is the dp which should not be to bad and the flanges for the oil return and feed that bolt to the turbo
so another waitin game


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

who knows how to adjust a rrfpr thats eip tuning? started bolting stuff back on, most likely going to end up using the old timing belt, sort everything out with mjm and install it after work before the end of the month, head bolted on nicely and the turbo looks really small back there, may need to go bigger
also arp head studs are the ****









and one month til VAGKRAFT










_Modified by nab5126 at 11:27 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (swamper8)*

well i still cant get ahold of anyone at mjm so old timing belt went back on pics updated are fmic and today i would like to get everything back together, oil pan, trim a little off the bumper, hood will be staying off until i get it painted, bolt as much on as possible and make the dp flange and tomorow i will get every pipe i need bent up
how should i run the intake tube and the dv? about the last thing that has me stumped, everyone leaves it where it is stock but that would mean a u bend out of the inlet cuz its on the pass side
headspacer








bfi dog bone


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

didnt do too much today, just worked on it for an hour boltin crap back in, may need to get a bigger turbo down the road
my brothers truck finally left rough country suspension sucks and open headers are bad ass








.








.
Can get two fingers back there and the stg 2 dogbone it shouldnt get anywhere close to the firewall








Got all the pipe for the dp and the flange is done, i would have stayed late to weld it but we have had a few scares with fire this month so it will start in the morning, the welds will be better than the mani
considering just sticking a filter on the inlet pipe and putting the maf and evap stuff back in the stock location and ditching the dv for a blow off valve but that will come later, maybe a dv only hooked up to one side?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_
considering just sticking a filter on the inlet pipe and putting the maf and evap stuff back in the stock location and ditching the dv for a blow off valve but that will come later, maybe a dv only hooked up to one side?









dont.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

well i need some input on this cuz i dont know how to run it


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

what are specs on the new ARP studs that we are suposed to use?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*

torque specs? i did them just like factory and i dont think i could have tightened them anymore 30 lbs then a 45* and another 45* well worth their money made head install with 3 gakets cake


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you want a bov, im selling the hks ssqv i bought. decided to go with a dv that i got for free. $85 shipped to you, thats what i payed. let me know


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

i am going to play around with some stuff and see what i can rig up,
my exhaust flange is on the ds for ease of welding and everything, most likely going to end up buying some kind of flex pipe and bending it around and get it close to the stock location, i will update with more pics tomorow, i may take the day off and finish it up and get oil lines made and if my flanges come there is a chance it could be running tomorow,
My name is Nick, N-I-C-K, i have been dubless for almost 3 weeks, I WANT TO DRIVE MY CAR AGAIN SOON


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

Hot dang, started welding up the dp, i think all the practice i have done since then has more than payed off, i actually think these welds are worth showing off a little, not perfect but i got good penetration and cosmetically it looks good, pics will be up tonight after work


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

sounds good def. wanna see it.
ive decided to just buy the atp DP because im going to have to have to pay $100+ anyway for flanges and flex piece, then deal with the frustration of getting it perfect and having my friend weld it. lazy way out


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As an amateur welder, I've found PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE is the only way to improve your welds. It does a DIY'r good to lay a nice looking bead, it lets you go to a whole other level when you can weld your own projects. I sometimes make specialty tools instead of buy them, it can save you a bundle.....

EDIT
Does ATP make a downpipe for a turbo setup on a 2.0 MK3? I've yet to find a website that lists a downpipe for this application, I thought we were all stuck making them for this particular car.


_Modified by swamper8 at 7:49 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

they make one, its $200+shipping, but they do make one. also, only site t3 exhaust flange.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (bobsled)*

Well i am just about done with it, the bends i had made up were decent, turbo flange i made myself out of a paper template then drilled, the best welds were the ones on the flange where it will see the most heat, then butt joints i just went really slow and got deep penetration, i tried bending it over my knee to see if anythink would snap, nope nothin


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_well i still cant get ahold of anyone at mjm so old timing belt went back on pics updated are fmic and today i would like to get everything back together, oil pan, trim a little off the bumper, hood will be staying off until i get it painted, bolt as much on as possible and make the dp flange and tomorow i will get every pipe i need bent up
how should i run the intake tube and the dv? about the last thing that has me stumped, everyone leaves it where it is stock but that would mean a u bend out of the inlet cuz its on the pass side
headspacer








bfi dog bone

























We are currently *still*







on the way back from Waterfest after having some problems with getting our product back (trailer was a bit overloaded).
We should be back in the office on Thursday, though. Give us a call at that time and we'll see what we can do for you.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

wow another problem after another, so got the dp all welded up, then my old man packed up after work and left me there went back to weld the cat on, guess what the tank i just filled like a month ago, empty







so have to get it filled to finish my two welds.
Then were having trouble with figuring out how to get everything hooked up to the turbo, so i need a long 90* silicone bend and i also need a u bend but i may try to use one of the ic pipes, hopefully oil line flanges come tomorow and i can square it all away, oil lines only cost me 70 dineros to get made so thats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
once i get this running it will be driven nicely for about ten minutes then its time for a beating, p4c


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what kind of exhaust housing is on the turbo? 4 bolt for a t3super60 seems really odd
have to admit, it doesnt look all that pretty, but it will definitely get the job done and im sure it saved you a ton. good work


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

well its definatly better than the mani i built and would have been better cuz i set the gas in the morning and tacked and i guess it leaked out all day or else the guy my friend let borrow it welded alot, its not a super 60 either its a t3 off a saab. but here is the problem that i am running into








the way the turbo is clocked close to vertical on the part that goes from the turbo and through the ic on the pass side, i need a like 12" silicone 90* piece from the top of turbo to the ic, and to get the intake on the ds again i need 2 more 90* silicone cuz its gettin cramped back there, simple drawing
OUTLET{over inlet next to t belt cover needs to be like a foot 
90* 
90*-------INLET___ TURBO T3 flange___DP
________________________________________
| |
| MOTOR |
| |
---------------------------------------------------------

will draw something better tomorow i need some sleep


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

nothing got done today and i need some sleep, maybe tomorow as i had alot of work to do today and am finally caught up again, also doesnt help i smashed my finger while at work


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

the top left hole for the stud on the dp is a bit close to the weld, the nut is going to fight you, id gtind the weld a tad or widen the hole like an 1/8 inch also where are you going with that 180 out of the intercooler? why didnt you do a 90 up to anonther 90 and come up by the headlight? mabye mk4s are different, but im just trying to picture your plan


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_the top left hole for the stud on the dp is a bit close to the weld, the nut is going to fight you, id gtind the weld a tad or widen the hole like an 1/8 inch also where are you going with that 180 out of the intercooler? why didnt you do a 90 up to anonther 90 and come up by the headlight? mabye mk4s are different, but im just trying to picture your plan

i thought it would be the best way for the 180, i will take a pic when i go, it curves around the radiator and then 90 up top and right through the cluster of rubber tubes. i need to make a stop at lowes to see if they have any temporary intake parts i could use


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

well wtf, piss on me again, seems like the ******* RETARDS at usps lost another package of mine, i have like and hour of bolting stuff on to make it run but cant start it without the oil flanges,


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

are there any shops in your area? if you have the lines you might be able to find the fittings you need at the home depot


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

sittin at home i had an idea, take 1/2 in bar stock we have at work, harbor freight had taps on sale, so $30 worth of taps and about an hour of drilling and grinding and they are about done so who knows, my friend joe is coming over after he gets out of work and were going to try and wrap this crap up


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

oil lines are all bolted up this thing may be fired up tonight, just need to trim bumper put wheel on, plumb the ends of the ic piping and put fluids back in


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

do it, you wont


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

giggity giggity giggity all i need is coolant i am so nervous


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you can use dexcool, its got similar properties to g12, but is readily avail, just make sure to flush


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

ok not so nervous, battery was almost dead, i cranked it started and died after a few seconds any ideas why or shat i should do, i am going to let the battery charge for a few minuts smoke a cig and try again i am hopin something with the fuel/ oil not being primed


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

basically its all an ecu problem, i put the stock one in, didnt even see boost so i think i have a leak but anyway i took it around the block and saw some smoke come out from under the hood and just thought oh ****, i am following in q's footsteps but whoever owned the mani before me must have soaked it in oil cuz its just that, i am going home and sleepin on it and proly calling c2 first thing in the morning and ordering 42 lb injectors and doi ng it right cuz its running like junk







but it runs and all so thats good


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (nab5126)*

i am running 30s with no issues the 42s are not necessary inless u need to run 13+ psi
check your waistgate, and boost controller i doubt its the ecu you should get boost no matter what even if it wasn t chipped
pm me id be glad to help u troubleshoot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 8:18 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

might need to adapt the ecu for your immobilizer if it isnt the original from the car, and if a stock one worked, the cluster will only recognize one ecu at a time. there are alot of threads about adapting ecu with vagcom. its easy but i cant copy and paste a link to it at work


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

alright i will be going back down there today proly in a few hours, still need to fix some things like the oil pan was leaking pretty good and stuff, will have another report later on today


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

well i think i have a few problems, which can very easily be solved by c2 and moving some stuff and more t bolts, 
what i would still like to try to buy by thursday cuz i am going to cedar point
-c2 tune $375 plus proly overnight shipping
-more t bolt connectors $16
-a few 90* silicone connectors and a 2' straight silicone one 60$
so other than that, i hit ten pounds on the stock ecu and it blew my maf off the coupler, i think that the dv is not working properly, i put it on my friends 1.8 t and it worked fine







but yeah, took it out and just went slow in first, hit second saw boost at 3000 rpm hit 10 psi and left two black lines in the tar and chipped road







then then the ic pipe slipped off


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

when you send your ECU to C2 you will lose your car for another week. sorry to let you down. you will not see a 1-2 day turn around from them.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

no, windsorjetta informed me i can send it to reflex tuning and i will have a quicker turnaround, and if not the gf is going to really be







but oh well it will be done for vagkraft guarunteed
edit; just went to their website







they are closed from now until wednesday







so now i guess i might as well turn the boost down as low as i can and put the stock injectors back in










_Modified by nab5126 at 12:18 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (nab5126)*

you can prob leave them because your computer is what controls whats injected and how much, youre bigger injectors can just support more, i drove arround on larger injectors on my car b4 the chip and had no issues. look on c2's site see if you can find any autherized chippers for c2 reflex is the only one i knew off the top of my head, there has gotta be others, plus who knows, mabye c2 can get it done quick, they have been slow at shipping in past due to large customer volume.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

talk to matt at c2. he was really helpful and told me id have my ecu back next day after they recieved it. still will probably be 4 days minimum with no ecu but thats not bad at all.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

yeah, calling them first thing monday morning


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

ok just got back from a test drive, i was missing a vaccum hose that blew off, its only boostin to 6 psi, i have the 30 lb injectors in and i have a cel so its off to autozone after i get the bumper trimmed


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

what code?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

well stupid me forgot i have to have the stock cd player in, i am sure its something stupid, got it about twenty miles from my house and it started running weird and shootin oil out of the dv on to the windshield, i knew it was leaking but i hope not too bad. And the oil pan is not sealing for ****, might go out and get shorter bolts, i think that is the problem and pull the tranny an inch to get to those two bitch bolts and maybe retap them. but its starting to get into the 6 psi range and my friend says that it will smoke his 1.8 t. so yeah, vid to come if str8dubed will load it


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

dont know if you are using a steel pan but i had to put a washer on every bolt for mine cause the pans mounting lip, is so much thinner than the alum one.







x alot require sleep now, do it


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

yes i can finally sleep at night know its back at home sleeping in the garage, i might be ordering a vagcom soon, i am very curious as to see what its doing fuel wise, i know its running really rich by looking at the plugs and i had an eight of a tank and it got me like 30 miles, but it will definitly be sittin til wednesday, i am going to pull the tranny to get to the two itch bolts in the tranny on the pan,
how hard is it to pull it or will i be able to slide it over like two inches?
I am proly going to retap some of the bolts and proly buy washers, steel pan is about 1/16th and the alum one is like 3/8ths so yeah even a washer i will need a shorter bolt, 
also i hit 8 psi on my way home tonight, still on stock ecu but with 30 lb injectors, i figure i blow the motor i blow it and get a clean slate to work on








and if my buddy joe would get off his lazy *** and his ex gf would leave him alone the video would be posted






















should be up in the morning



_Modified by nab5126 at 12:01 AM 7-28-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

you used the sealant on the pan right?
get a ball ended allen socket. that will take those 2 bolts right out. dont do it the hard way and pull the tranny


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

i think i am going to, i did the bfi steel pan conversion, it requires that you use a copper/ rubberish coated gasket, i am going to pull the tranny, i really dont think it wil be that hard. i have pulled many 4wd tanny and transfer cases, so i dont think it will be hard, at least to move it over an inch, the ball socket got it close then somehow started slipping


----------



## str8dubed (Aug 23, 2006)

She finally left me alone
















Heres the link to the video 


_Modified by str8dubed at 10:18 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (str8dubed)*

are you running a bov? not a good idea in a closed loop system


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

pulling the tranny for an oilpan, is like taking off the steering wheel to put in a radio.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

yeah, i will try using washers and if i cant get the oil pan bolts hidden in the tranny in its going to come off, so another update later tonight maybe an in car video
and as for a bov, i am running my diverter valve blowing off into the atmosphere until i can get a u bend up near the rest of the pipe, but its running decent, like it doesnt effect it at all


----------



## str8dubed (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

In his setup to don't think its too much of an issue. Hes on his stock ECU so the computer technically has no idea its boosted so realistically it shouldn't matter if he pumps it back into the system or not. If he was running a turbo program that might be little different. This car pulls super hard and i was very surprised and impressed on how the car ran with the stock ECU.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (str8dubed)*

true ,I know someone running 20 psi on a stock ecu that had a low 12s pass


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

wow, i wouldnt want to run 20 on the stocker, but maybe i will fix some of the little boost leaks, that will proly bring me up around ten psi


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_true ,I know someone running 20 psi on a stock ecu that had a low 12s pass

need more info. is this a mk4 or a mk3? big difference.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

i would also like to know, are elray and i the only ones running stock ecu's?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

what a night, but washers on and couldnt get to the two ***** bolts off, its still leaking, ran out of patience and my friend shane came over and some how got them out when they were stripped so i will see if it works tomorow on the ride to work, and definitly need to put one of the heat shields back on







hopefully this thing is running good, dont want to break down 3 hours away, definitly faster than a vr6







and muscle cars dont like me very much, a few blowpars were afraid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*

hey congrats on getting it running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif welcome to the club


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so the bolts were too long for the pan? i thought that was the point of including the spacer instead of sealant?
anyone know what size bolts i should get for the bfi pan then?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

yeah it runs like a bat out of hell, but you just need some washers, thats what i am trying, guess you could get shorter bolts i am pretty sure they are m7 x 1 cuz thats the tap that is going to be used tomorow along with putting another heat shield back on, but yeah **** the two ***** bolts, they are out, got two better ones and tried getting them in with the allen wrench but they go in a few turns and stops so i think i am going to look in the haynes manual to see how bad it will be, if i could just get it over an inch still on the spline i think i could get the tap in enough and we will go from there, i may just be able to take the pan off and tap them


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

i spent like an hour or two one night when i was workin on mine, cleaning all the old sealant out of the holes witht he pan off with tweezers and a pick. i had to retap some of them too, and with the washers the oem bolts worked out fine. the bellhousing cover is another story, that doesnt line up with a damn thing.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

if you pull back that gasket it lines up pretty good with two bolts but they are hiding behind the bell house gasket


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

how thick were the spacers you used?


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

and how did you end up running your IC piping? any more shots of how you decided to run it?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (bobsled)*

if i didnt break my camera last night i would take more pics







but its different, and i need to tweak it a little cuz i have trimmed almost everything i could and its now hitting on my 4motion lip, and i cracked where i had it filled together, and two washers on the oil pan bolts


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (nab5126)*

already made this up to see where my 2.0t would stand against other mk4 trims. thought i would do it for your car since you said you think your faster then a vr6. _on paper _you are faster then a 12v vr6, and a 1.8t. and with a pretty decent new p/w ratio. of course, this is all theoretical, but i think it does a pretty decent job estimating hp.
(did 15psi too incase you do up the boost.)








it will weigh a little more now. and theres tons of little tweaks you can do to increase flow and cut your losses, or even weight savings. but unless you do a lot of engine work, theres not much room to take our 2.0's past 250-300hp. 
the things i do to pass the time at work...haha


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (bobsled)*

say, what all comes with the c2 headspacer, im talkin to matt about gettin one right now and already ordered headstuds from tt. does it come with crush gaskets and sealant?


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

pretty sure the c2 comes with gaskets attached on each side. youll need to go buy a can of the copper spray stuff though. i think youll also need to get you ecu updated because it changes the timing and other stuff


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (bobsled)*

yeah i was planning on sending the ecu out next sundayish, when my ma is OT so i can use her car


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice work Nab... I had not checked your progress for a bit... get that ATP ecu fixed up, or get it to C2 and get some solid software
Gives me hope that I could safely run 8 or possibly more PSI on my stage 1 Unitronic ECU for a while before I cough up the dough and drive the 2.5 hours to Uni's head office in Montreal to get a custom tune with dyno runs.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_say, what all comes with the c2 headspacer, im talkin to matt about gettin one right now and already ordered headstuds from tt. does it come with crush gaskets and sealant?


it comes with the oem head gasket, all packaged up and ready to be put it, i got my headstuds from tt also, moly lube is amazing, make sure you torque them down properly
ftw you should have no problems temporarily boostin a stock ecu let alone a chipped one from uni, but keep in mind i am running 30 lb injectors instead of he stock 19lb
also 9 psi pulls so hard, i raced a ss monte carlo... at the strip.... and he let off cuz hi was gettin his *** kicked by a car with 4 less cylinders and my second gear pull really hard, i have had 3 peopel in the car everytime i drive it and it sucks everyone in thier seat a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_already made this up to see where my 2.0t would stand against other mk4 trims. thought i would do it for your car since you said you think your faster then a vr6. _on paper _you are faster then a 12v vr6, and a 1.8t. and with a pretty decent new p/w ratio. of course, this is all theoretical, but i think it does a pretty decent job estimating hp.
(did 15psi too incase you do up the boost.)








it will weigh a little more now. and theres tons of little tweaks you can do to increase flow and cut your losses, or even weight savings. but unless you do a lot of engine work, theres not much room to take our 2.0's past 250-300hp. 
the things i do to pass the time at work...haha

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i would bet thats what i am at theoretically, but i guaruntee once i get the oil pan sealed good i will be up to 10 psi cuz the less it leaks the higher it gets, thanks bobsled, sure your boss would be proud


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

hey guess what, they are still ****ing leaking














what the hell how tight does everyone have them and i dont know what else to do, its just as bad as it was, i am sure its leaking out of the two bolts, they are tight as **** and its still leaking oll over the flywheel and gettting flung everywhere







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif bfi steel pan sealing ability http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

Well I'm not saying this is what's happening in your case, but sometimes tighter isn't always better. That's why if you ever look at the torque specs for smaller bolts (like those on the oil pan) you'll see that the spec is pretty low. You may need to remove the pan and start over.....?
edit: I may add especially so with metal oil pans and valve covers. it's easy to deform the pan if you tighten the bolt too much. With cast aluminium or aluminum/magnesium parts they usually have thicker flanges, so if you over tighten them they will tend to spread the load out better and not deform.....they just split or crack suddenly.


_Modified by swamper8 at 5:59 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (swamper8)*

id take it off clean the mounting surface real good, put a layer of rtv and the copper gasket in there and it should be good. i torqued all of mine to 13ft lbs


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

yeah, definitly over tightened them, i am going to take it off again tomorow and get rtv sealant, it still pulls super hard, i love how everyone tries to race me, especially down state street, which is the most heavaly patrolled road in this area, but at sheets i let it go in front of a couple dubs that (i hate to say this) should have a huge *H* in the grille, i am also going to pull it and see if the pan itself is warped, if it is i will use a ton of rtv, but how fast does it dry? i need to leave thursday morning at like 9


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

ok all the 2.0T peeps are gonna have to get together...lets say....Bmore?


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fucck so i shouldnt of gotten the bfi pan. anyone install it without problems at all?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_fucck so i shouldnt of gotten the bfi pan. anyone install it without problems at all?
wtf man...i have the BFI pan...there are no issues...AT ALL.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

ok good. ill just assume nab has an _oilpan installation disability_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ok all the 2.0T peeps are gonna have to get together...lets say....Bmore?

you ever driven a lowered car in bmore? we could all replace our oilpans afterwards


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
you ever driven a lowered car in bmore? we could all replace our oilpans afterwards

Quebec City is probably on par with that... I am scared of what will happen once I do my suspension.
Where's Bmore? I'm in once I get it done... I'm about 2.5 hours east of Montreal, just north of Maine/Vermont/New Hamp.
Lets say we have an Eastern 8 valve turbo G2G come next spring.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

baltimore maryland, pretty nice drive from canada. maryland is the funny gun looking state(in the US)


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

Bmore = Baltimore I should have guessed that.
Google Maps:
Quebec City -> Baltimore
1100kms/700miles ~11 hours








I like you guys and all (no ****) but that's a bit far lol.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_the funny *gun looking* state

coincidence? i think not...


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_ok good. ill just assume nab has an _oilpan installation disability_









what can i say besides dur dur dur







oh well if thats the only thing i ****ed up on the whole build i am totally over it, its coming off tonight, gonna clean and degrease all of it and check the pan and make sure its level, tweak with lfh and put an ass ton of rtv on it and barely tighten them, try and retap one of the bitch bolts cuz the tread came out with it, and fill it up with oil tomorow and start it up and see if it leaks, so yeah i am retarded.
And if it leaks tomorow, the gf is going to be very upset, its a 2.5 hour drive to cleveland and a leaky oil pan will not do.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
you ever driven a lowered car in bmore? we could all replace our oilpans afterwards

you ever driven a lowered car in pa, ten times worse guarunteed, i am on a cup kit and the old pan was dented scratched and beaten to all hell


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am just curious how you designed your manifold on the first page..I mean the actual engineering calculations involved in an engine part like that?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (jakub28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakub28* »_I am just curious how you designed your manifold on the first page..I mean the actual engineering calculations involved in an engine part like that?


Turbo exhaust manifolds are kind of different, you can measure flow and calculate all you want, it all still ends up going through a fairly small flange and into the turbo housing. Unless you are shooting for 400+ hp a nicely designed tubular equal length manifold is not needed, but I will let Nab chime in with his thoughts.
Most "log" style manifolds probably have very poor flow design but can still safely run in the 300hp range.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

no engineering on that one, i never ended up using it, go the t3 route and find a good cast one, will save alot of headaches, 
What rtv should i be using, i ended up getting black because the rtards at autozone suggested it
wow rain+second gear+turbo=car spins really easily and pulls towards ditches







even had em spinning easily in third http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*

ive used the blue stuff and the orange stuff, i think it says gasket maker on the package


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

yeah, its the black gasket maker and is the most oil resistant, so we will see, the question is should i say **** the metal gasket or should i do both, metal gasket maker aand the copper gasket to compensate for thickness?


_Modified by nab5126 at 6:56 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

used the metal one with a bead on the oil pan and other side of the gasket, finger tighted them and just barely tightened them so tahat not all of it poured out the sides, i hope it works, also used a lfh on the pan where it was warped, it was so minimal tho, but enough to make it leak, fingers crossed for tomorow


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

I wasn't thinking of using a scratch built manifold. In my previous post I was actually a bit concerned about that manifold because they are tuned to resonate at a specific frequency range (rpm band). An engine is an oscillating machine which means the exhaust gases exit in waves (not a steady flow) with frequency directly related to engine speed. 
Without getting into too much physics details (which would take up way too much space in this post and lots of graphing) there is a pressure difference between the atmosphere and the exhaust manifold which causes air to be forced into the engine (pressure differences want to equalise) during the overlap between the intake and exhaust valve openings.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (jakub28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakub28* »_I wasn't thinking of using a scratch built manifold. In my previous post I was actually a bit concerned about that manifold because they are tuned to resonate at a specific frequency range (rpm band). An engine is an oscillating machine which means the exhaust gases exit in waves (not a steady flow) with frequency directly related to engine speed. 
Without getting into too much physics details (which would take up way too much space in this post and lots of graphing) there is a pressure difference between the atmosphere and the exhaust manifold which causes air to be forced into the engine (pressure differences want to equalise) during the overlap between the intake and exhaust valve openings.

your looking too far into it, its just an 8v. what your talking about would be geared a lot more toward intake manifolds (sri). 
if your engine actually is putting out enough exhaust to make a difference, you can use a "divided" manifold so that you can seperate exhaust flows from cylinders that would interfere with each other and get a much better flow to the turbine inlet, in which case you would use a twin scroll turbo.
i hope i said that right, but basically, it just wont make a difference on our little 2.0's as they are


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

I was thinking that turbocharging would increase the volume of exhaust gas? After all the air going in is more dense so there will be a greater volume of combustion products entering the exhaust manifold and therefore higher pressures.
I am not sure I understand why displacement would be a factor. WRC cars have turbocharged 2.0 liter engines and the entire exhaust system is an important part of the engines performance. The engines are tuned to a specific rpm band to maximise on the available torque, the change in engine speed between gear shifts in a WRC car is about 1500 rpm not including 1st gear starts and flat out in final gear.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (jakub28)*

wow, started it up this morning, went for a drive around the block taking it easy get back look under car and its still dripping, i dont even know what to do anymore, i did it all right this time and it still is not working, and all the oil likes to sit on the exhaust and smoke, i may just go and get my stock pan and drill it out and tap it myself but i am really loosing faith, i damn near cut my finger off with a cut off wheel last night


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

im a fan of the stock pan for sure. you said you made the pan just snug.....i say crank on that shi t but dont brake a bolt!


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

yeah, my stock pan is pretty beat up but i have all the taps for the lines, i may just tap the stock pan buy more rtv sealant and slap it on tonight, this week has just blown, i should be riding coasters at cedar point right now







and my finger is killing me, never again will i use a cut off wheel


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_wtf man...i have the BFI pan...there are no issues...AT ALL.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

yeah, i have got it down to one bolt where it is leaking and its not even any the hiddin bolts, i washed it today, on my way home i pulled into the driveway and the brake pedal was stiff







so going to cedar point in the morning and wont be back til sunday, then i think everthing is coming apart to inspect some stuff, turbo is blowin way too mych oil through







i am seeing some on the cold side of the fmic and may send out my ecu to c2 on monday


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

Just wondering what the situation is with your crankcase breather? Did you cap this, or route it to your intake? If it's blocked off possibly you're building up some crankcase pressure which may explain so many pan leaks. I can't recall someone having so much trouble getting a pan to seal.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (swamper8)*

post an engine bay pic


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would say it would be a little hard to block off the oil breather that AEGs come with.
And do MK4 engines even have crank case venting like on the ABAs?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

no


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pwnt by pat)*

back from the reunion with the inlaws, pics will be up tonight, going to tap the stock pan tomorow and it should work fine
i have the stock plastic tube on it so it vents into the cold side of the ic pipe which i think may be my problem is that its boosting into head, am goin g to send out the ecu this week order injectors maf and a bunch of silicone so i can get the intake where its supposed to be


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

well just went for a drive with my one friend with a vr and i was right on him the whole time, if second gear didnt grind when i pound on it it would be nose and nose,
but anywho, 
tomorow:
pulling bfi pan
tapping stock pan
rtving it and puttin it on, 
maybe pull the entire exhaust cuz i am havin trouble gettin up top to weld it
pulling the turbo, i think the bearings are shot, i see a little leaking out where some of the couplers are
Ordering
c2 chip this week, not sure which ecu i will send
need a few 90* rubber couplers and going to rig up an intake
possible rebuild kit
#42 injectors *where is a cheap place to get them?*
mbc
all in all, i have developed something that can keep up with a pretty quick stock vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and by the time Vagkraft rolls around (aug 17) i should be boosting 14ish psi and will have almost all bugs worked out and it should really be fun


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

cheapest ive seen #42s is like 150 used. their gonna be about $200 new no matter where u look


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

yeah, well i will have 30lb bosch injectors if anyone wants them


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how was it removing your exhaust mani? i heard its a bitch and usually need a torch to heat the bolts or you will snap the studs in the head


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

my car has been dd in erie (ass ton of snow every year) they came right off, but i would buy pb blaster, does wonders and they should come right off


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

wy u tossin the bfi pan? mine fits perfect and bung is in the perfect spot, i may know of someone with some used injectors lemme see what i can do, where is the oil comming from on the leak exhaust or comp side? did u have shaft play b4 installing the turbo?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

yes a little bit, but was most likely hittin on the sides, it runs fine, but there is oil in the outlet and when running it open inlet there was even a little bit, so i am going to get a rebuild kit and try that for now, i would like to see this thing do 15 psi til winter and then maybe step it up to a t3/t4
the pan on the other hand, i think what is causing my problems is how i have the vent hooked up to the boost pipe, but i have it narrowed down to one 3 inch area where its leaking, i am going to tap the stock pan and use that to see if i can get that to seal, and try to fix the bfi pan, no beef with it, stupid me torqued them down too tight, so back to the stocker
*injectors used would def save me a lot, and if anyone needs 30lb let me know*


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

To eliminate it as a possiblility, you may want to just put one of those cheap chrome valve cover breathers on your vent instead of piping it into your intake. You may find that your BFI pan will stop leaking if you're lucky. (and if you were indeed pressurizing the engine with boost)


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i dont even have a filter on mine.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (swamper8)*

yeah, i will try that tonight i already have a breather, along with pulling off the turbo to see if the bearings are shot and what not


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

I remember reading you should connect the breather hose to the intake but before the turbo.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a PA 2.0T.
I have been reading this post at work and am once again having second thoughts about selling my 2.o








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (hootyburra)*

turbo is so worth it, even on the stock ecu and 8 psi i can litterally run circles around a stock one and beat 1,8s and barely keep up with vr's


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

so after some afro engineering i put a d battery in the intercooler side of the piping temporarily til i can turn something on the lathe, and put a breather on the one by the filter, then went and dropped the gf off at home.
looked in her driveway and no oil under the car







then i got home let it idle for about ten minutes to cool it down and looked under and there was about a 2 inch circle that could be coming from what was on there, we will see tomorow.
one thing i did notice that instead of hovering around 15 hg its now at 20 hg and its running alot smoother


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

are you ever near the Danville area?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (hootyburra)*

my idle is right at 20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (hootyburra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hootyburra* »_are you ever near the Danville area?

not really, but 3 of my friends are transfering to Penn Tech so i may have to make a roadtrip this year


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

What engine code do you have?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (hootyburra)*

aeg
edited the first post with the final numbers


_Modified by nab5126 at 6:45 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

rut roe, drivin home from work i was only boostin 5 psi, i am hoping its a leak
ordered boost controller, ecu shipped to c2, still need 42 lb injectors and silicone which i will order tomorow, does anyone know if delphi injectors will work? cuz i can get them pretty cheap
hittin the dyno at vagkraft, hoping to do it on 15- maybe if i really feel like calling a tow truck for the ride home 18 but we will see







shootin for over 200 whp and i would







ear to ear


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (nab5126)*

g/l man
I keep debating on selling or goin FI, its the 104,000 miles/ reliability that I am worried about


----------



## boglog42 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (hootyburra)*

I've heard that the delphi injectors don't work as well. I looked into it at one point. You would think they are better because the pintle style (like bosch and others) is outdated, but for some reason they suck.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (boglog42)*

what ever happened to getting some finished product pics


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (WindsorJetta8v)*

well i would have some finished pics, but i was gettin into my car to go take some rollin shots, dropped the camera in the pass seat, it bounced and landed screen first on the ebrake cover







but i may swap in the stock pan tonight and if mmy buddy joe comes over he will have his camera


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: nab5126's turbo build (boglog42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boglog42* »_I've heard that the delphi injectors don't work as well. I looked into it at one point. You would think they are better because the pintle style (like bosch and others) is outdated, but for some reason they suck. 

curious as to where you got this info
they should all be about the same. delphi, siemens, and other brands (depending on injector size) are all made by lucas if i recall correctly. and perform the same as the bosch injectors. im pretty sure the internals (filter, plunger, etc) are exactly the same.
i olny say this cause i got lucas injectors but researched first to make sure they would work as good as the bosch. their both high impedence, and the lucas has a 3 spray tip nozzle which i think would actually make a better burn but i really dont know.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

got some pics, and some nice rollers, they will be up when str8dub gets a chance sometime tonight
mbc is on its way, ordered a buch of silicone today and my ecu should be at c2 tomorow, going balls out at the dyno next weekend, will be pushing it hard and to hopefully see some good numbers, over 200 maybe even 225 ish


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rebornedGTI)*

moar pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
didnt even see the gti in the background
































If you look hard enough you may find some lol's in this picture
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by nab5126 at 5:08 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

where is your intake?


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_moar pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
didnt even see the gti in the background








_Modified by nab5126 at 5:08 PM 8-8-2008_

dude get rid of that plastic pipe attached to the TB. that thing isnt made for boost and is definitely gonna leak running anything over a few psi.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

yes, i know it proly does but the way its attatched there really isnt a way for it, i have aluminum pipe on the inside where the clamps are so it doesnt collapse, will be gettin rid of it this week
running an open turbo with a 90 on it with the maf attached to it, i ordered enough silicone to get it back to the other side where it was stock, it should be here monday, ecu should be here wednesday, still waitin on injectors

Who knows what a garrett .42.48 turbo can push, 16psi? maybe 17?


_Modified by nab5126 at 8:35 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

is that a D battery? 
the turbo should be fine to at least 20-22 psi....you car on the other hand might not like it that much. ig to my car to shift today thanks to a set of TT shift linkage and a TT shift box.......nice and short.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_is that a D battery? 

ding ding ding we have a winner lol, it was layin in my garage and fit perfectly








i have a headspacer, so it should take it ok, its more the clutch i am worried about
i will most likely turn it up to 15 ish for the dyno and then turn it down, would hate to drive home 3.5 hours with a clutch barely grabbing lol
oh and there is also a pen clogging another vaccum line. I couldnt see turning bar stock on the lathe that would only be in there for a week


_Modified by nab5126 at 9:54 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_i have a headspacer, so it should take it ok, its more the clutch i am worried about
i will most likely turn it up to 15 ish for the dyno and then turn it down, would hate to drive home 3.5 hours with a clutch barely grabbing lol


What tranny are you using? With what clutch? Is the clutch already screwed or ?
Dyno? 3.5hr drive? Did I see somehwhere you are coming my way to VagKraft? Too bad I'll be in Windsor at the 9th annual Border Bash.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
What tranny are you using? With what clutch? Is the clutch already screwed or ?
Dyno? 3.5hr drive? Did I see somehwhere you are coming my way to VagKraft? Too bad I'll be in Windsor at the 9th annual Border Bash.

stock tranny, i dont know exact number maybe 020 or 02j? not sure, stock clutch
signed up for the dyno at vagkraft which is a 3.5 hr drive from my house and its on sunday aug 17th


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_
stock tranny, i dont know exact number maybe 020 or 02j? not sure, stock clutch
signed up for the dyno at vagkraft which is a 3.5 hr drive from my house and its on sunday aug 17th

I am using the stock O2J tranny and clutch on my ABA Turbo in my Rabbit with no issues at 12psi. I haven't really driven it hard but should take boost before having slipping issues. Have fun at Vagkraft, I wish I was going to see some people I haven't seen for a while and I would also like to dyno my car (it's probably too low for their dyno) but like I said I'llk be driving 3hrs with many members from our club to Windsor that day.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

sucks, yeah if they hate on a 2.0 i really dont care, i just want to see some numbers and it was only $45


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_sucks, yeah if they hate on a 2.0 i really dont care, i just want to see some numbers and it was only $45

NO, lol
I am pretty sure that my car would put down some impressive numbers but seriously I think my car is going to be too low to get on a portable drive up dyno.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

well, we will see, i want to up the boost into the mid teens
just did a compression test as it feels like the turbo spools fine but it only boosts to 3 psi, so i assume i have a boost leak somewhere and i am hoping that my couplers come soon because i think that its in my cheap lowes rubber pipe connecters
cyl 1 163
cyl 2 170
cyl 3 180
cyl 4 170
which isnt too bad for a motor with 90 k on it imo


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

well guess what, ****ing wastegate is broken, now i am only reading vaccum


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

ok built my own leak tester and i heard one leak fixed it and am still only boosting to 3 psi, its no fun i want more, and i am going to have to pull the turbo and check the wastegate and see if the nuts loosened or whatnot


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*

stupid internal gates


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

yeah, i am pulling it in the am, touched the intake mani and it was hot as crap, if its no good, maybe i will pick up a t3 t4 at vagkraft but that would really set me back


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i love my internal gate


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

im having the same type of prob on a brand new turbo..Pm'ed u.....


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

yeah for green top injectors for 150 shipped







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gettin closer to moar powah
pms are being really gay


_Modified by nab5126 at 9:49 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

make sure you guys didnt leave any rags in boost pipes when you put it together.....and FYI no i didnt not do that but a shop did on my buddies stage 3+ APR build lol car did the same thing when the rag backed up in the IC. if your vac leak was that big then the car would flat out not idle


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

no, pretty sure a rag was not anywhere near my car the entire build lol but that would suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

ecu should be on its way home today, everything is in the mail and its gettin down to cruch time, i have a car audio show that my buddy entered me in for his store on friday and then saturday its off to OH CANADA


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

well lots of good news today, the 60$ ecu i bought







with the atp tune is now tuned with c2 and on its way back, thanks jeff and matt.
found the boost leak lol, my lowes connector on the turbo waas melted all the way through and under pressure it had a hole and when cool it was barely leaking 
silicone is going on now, along with a boost controller, 
16psi is getting very close


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_then saturday its off to OH CANADA























Can't wait for the results with C2 running the show in there.
Where up north you headin' Nab? I've have been pretty much all over.
You do know we are having snowstorms at the moment?? My Igloo caved in this week... nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

headin up to vagkraft in bramton ontario, like twenty minutes west of toronto,
wwwwweeeee 8 psi is back and feels ssssooooooo goood, note to people, lowes plumbing connectors should not be connected to the turbo.
anyone ever tried the ebay boost controller, i got one, i blew into it and i see how it works, should be fun, all i can say is the clutch doesnt have much life left, good thing hunting season and snow is right around the corner, then its time for stg 3 everything


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

man up do 12psi!
i did on my stock ecu with GIAC N/A software!


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

i am worried about the clutch, i proly will hook up the boost controller tomorow, i really want to baby it all the way to the show, and then turn it up when i get up there, whats the stock clutch good for???


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_man up do 12psi!
i did on my stock ecu with GIAC N/A software!

12psi eh?
Gives me even more reassurance that my Uni stage 1 will hold out for a while till I can dish out the 500$ for a custom file after the build is done this fall/winter. 
(Yay... i'm moving into the city, no more 80km daily drives! But I am gonna have to ride the bus for a bit







)


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

actually the most i was running was 9 on the stocker, matt told me my ecu was flashed today and i will have if back this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

what would cause me to boost at 8psi and vac max at 5 hg? boost/vac leak?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

had it up to 15 psi, for 1 pull, iy was ok, i think it wasnt getting enough fuel because it didnt feel too fast, ordered a vagcom so i will ve able to start logging data next week


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_what would cause me to boost at 8psi and vac max at 5 hg? boost/vac leak?

how does she idle?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

if u have rough idle and if u stall on occasion its a boostleak. I seriously doubt its a fueling issue.


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 10:41 AM 8-13-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i dont think the car would idle at 5 hg. make sure your boost gauge isnt the one leaking. make sure it is clamped down tight where you hooked it to a vac line


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

it was idling fine, so after a few blown pipes i looked over all the lines, they were all tight but one to the fpr was kinked a little bit, so i got some new hose plugged it in and now all is good and well, idles fine just a little rough from the bfi mounts and my heat shield is rattling, 
ecu has had some trouble and after they set it up for my stuff its being shipped tonight and i better have it tomorow when i get home from work







oh and they are adjusting the timing on the ecu to compensate for the head spacer, i would bet money thats what my cel is on for, but it has never blinked, cant wait to get my vagcom


_Modified by nab5126 at 12:27 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

your telling me that they can make adjustments for my lowered compression?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

well, i have a headspacer, therefore the head is taller and all that stuff i would contact matt to see about that


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_it was idling fine, so after a few blown pipes i looked over all the lines, they were all tight but one to the fpr was kinked a little bit, so i got some new hose plugged it in and now all is good and well, idles fine just a little rough from the bfi mounts and my heat shield is rattling, 
ecu has had some trouble and after they set it up for my stuff its being shipped tonight and i better have it tomorow when i get home from work







oh and they are adjusting the timing on the ecu to compensate for the head spacer, i would bet money thats what my cel is on for, but it has never blinked, cant wait to get my vagcom

_Modified by nab5126 at 12:27 PM 8-13-2008_
it better not blink...blinking is full on misfires http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

well on my way home from lowes in search of a 17mm hex socket, my turbo bolts backed out and all were loose 1 missing and one backed out half way, so tightened them up, put new gear oil in and and basically went all the way around the oil pan with gasketmaker to try to stop the leak without pulling the pan, if its still leaking tomorow i may pull the pan and re gasketmake the entire thing and do it all again, its not leaking much but enough to make a stain in the driveway, which is unacceptable. 
other than that everything is about good and ready for the dyno....oh wait still dont have my ecu back


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*

get some studs and copper nuts


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

i looked around but couldnt find them, maybe another day lol, i just want my ecu back


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_well on my way home from lowes in search of a 17mm hex socket

Did they carry one? I had to get mine from some local website guy who sells parts online but you pick them up in his basement in his house where he actually has other items, full cash register and printed receipts. It was weird but it's actually a sick place, all VW/Audi parts, oem and fluids and such.
Anyway it was 10 bucks and it's an impact grade socket!
Bad news on the bolts backin' out. Do 1.8Ts use Volkswagen's "renown" stretch bolts on their manifold/turbo? Maybe there would be one that fit and worked good for cheap.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

it is called loctite ppl. red use it. i use loctite red and metal locking nuts....didnt back out at all and they came off when i needed them too


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

try thoes roto-loc washers that are 2 piece there guarenteed to never get loose, there like 10 bucks for 4 washers but worth every penny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_i looked around but couldnt find them, maybe another day lol, i just want my ecu back









when did you ship it?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (bobsled)*

i 2 day uspsed it on last thursday, i will have it tomorow they are overnighting it today so i guess i will just have to find someone at vagkraft with one and do the swap up there
and for the 17mm hex socket autozone had a set of 3 for $10 that are pretty good quality


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

off to vagkraft in the morning, i will hopefully make it down and will put the ecu in and the maf and all that good stuff in in the hotel parking lot


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

got my cels cleared, one was for my maf and one for cyl 4, cleared them and 15 miles they havent come back on


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

ok, ecu is oging in in the morning, i will boost 15 maybe more if i am feelin like a tow home







but just watched the weather and its lookin like solid rain which could hinder the outdoor dyno


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

so couldnt find anyone at the show with vagcom, mainly because of drunken laziness and more of the atmosphere to just chill, one guy went to remove the immo from the c2 ecu, it is ****ing epoxied over? wtf my vagcom better come soon and i found a free version of the whole software


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

oh yeah forgot, as i put my flame suit on in front of about 300 1.8t's and tons of other dubs, pulled up to the dyno marking my territory with my oil, in 4th gear(guy driving said it hit 15 psi) i am pretty sure on my way home i didnt hit over 12 in 4th, 
175whp
230torque
i think the torque is is some metric numbers but the guy said torque and nothing else







got tons of attention too
oh yeah and that was still on the stock ecu with 30 lb injectors










_Modified by nab5126 at 9:56 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*

not bad. its like being the guy at the drag strip driving back bumpin lil john


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_oh yeah forgot, as i put my flame suit on in front of about 300 1.8t's and tons of other dubs, pulled up to the dyno marking my territory with my oil, in 4th gear(guy driving said it hit 15 psi) i am pretty sure on my way home i didnt hit over 12 in 4th, 
175whp
230torque
i think the torque is is some metric numbers but the guy said torque and nothing else







got tons of attention too
oh yeah and that was still on the stock ecu with 30 lb injectors









This is without C2?
to recap:
15psi
t3 turbo
intercooler
3" dp
headspacer
stock ecu
30lb injectors
______________=
175whp
right?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_not bad. its like being the guy at the drag strip driving back bumpin lil john

lol, actually i won 3rd place in the sound off somehow, my jbl's threw down 138.8db's so now i have a vagkraft euro plate








and basically yeah, i asked them the hp right after the second run, and take into account that it was about 85 degrees and humid as balls
and i asked him what the boost was, "I think it was at 15 psi" but on my way home i hit 4th gear and i did about 12, so i think he forgot, but anywho its still awesome, basically thats what my entire $1072 build threw down, the ecu #" maf and 42 injectors were sittin in the back seat, got pics but its takin forever, 37 pics will be up shortly in either the PIE thread or Vagkraft thread








and the show was everything i expected and more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to those guys


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

















joe and my buddy eric have all of my rollers


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Very nice Nab, very very nice...
Did they run an A/F meter on it during the dyno??


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

no, just a quick they drive it on strap her down, and two 4th gear pulls, got my vagcom, messed around with it for a bit, its workin but not scanning, i think i need to enter the number of it in


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

ok, its gettin to the end, i think i am going to go sleeper mode and start lookin for my plow truck, expect some stupid **** over the next 6 months, hardley any bills a year off school and once snow hits workin 16 hour days$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
plans til winter
pick up a tig welder







and take some welding classes
sri 
all welded ic pipes
considering a jolf swap
respray of front and rear
and a sick interior now that i got a parttime job at the local audio shop and their interior work is second to none

i may pop in and update on occasion but i think its pretty well wrapped up for this year
gettin my c2 ecu vagcomed in tomorow and then its all done








thanks for the help vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to everyone who chimed in and helped out










_Modified by nab5126 at 11:03 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

spoke too ****ing soon check out my thread in the fi tech forum, **** got broke and i took a 70 mile hike on a flatbed


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

spoke way too soon, i am having the worst and some good luck. Well i caught my car on fire 3/4 of the way through a compression test but the numbers looked good. No ****ing clue why it happened, oh yeah and when an oil line hits the battery it melts







WOW WHAT A GREAT DAY


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

hahaha newb why the fudge was the oil all the way over near the battery?


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*








Maybe I am having second thought about a winter turbo project....
G/L man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hootyburra)*

Well i have really bad luck, the turbo project itself was not difficult. The oil line was wrapped around the battery to get it out of the way while i was pullin the turbo, i went to put the lower intake mani on and next thing i know it starts smoking. And q you have had your share of problems too


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_Well i have really bad luck, the turbo project itself was not difficult. The oil line was wrapped around the battery to get it out of the way while i was pullin the turbo, i went to put the lower intake mani on and next thing i know it starts smoking. And q you have had your share of problems too
lol...did i tell you how mine caught fire...the PTC fitting i was using broke...and sprayed oil all over a nice hot exhaust manifold and downpipe...i've since switched to a compression fitting.....oh lets not forget about running my oil line near the belts and then it getting pressed against a belt and burst














i'm jus givin you shi!t


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

i know lol, i ****ed up, you just got to learn from your mistakes and make it faster the next time


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

surprisingly i got the head off, none of the fire extinguisher stuff did any damge to the motor, took me an hour and a half to get the head off and clean all the isht out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mjm waited 4 days to ship my tbelt kit http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to ishty service


----------

